# Aint she pretty.



## ghisallowheels (Dec 17, 2009)

The Grave Digger.



















She rides nice too.


----------



## bwwROADBIKE (Sep 10, 2011)

but, she takes up mall of the couch?


----------



## njleach (Jun 21, 2010)

very nice - like the green highlights!


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

Very Nice! My 2011 CAAD10-3 is Black and Lime green also!


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice bike but I think the lime green is to loud of a color and there is to little of it. It draws your attention away from the lines of the bike itself and forces you to focus on the mundane details of cables and spokes. Just my opinion not hating or anything. It's still a very pretty bike.


----------



## ARE. (Jul 29, 2011)

climbinthebigring said:


> Nice bike but I think the lime green is to loud of a color and there is to little of it. It draws your attention away from the lines of the bike itself and forces you to focus on the mundane details of cables and spokes. Just my opinion not hating or anything. It's still a very pretty bike.


On the contrary, I like the fact that there are green bits without it being overwhelming (bar tape, skewers, graphics, etc). I think it could even do with black cables, but overall, looks great.


----------



## JCG-SuperSix (Oct 10, 2011)

Looks great!! What wheels are those? Do they come with the green spokes from the factory or did you customize them? Beautiful bike!


----------



## ghisallowheels (Dec 17, 2009)

JCG-SuperSix said:


> Looks great!! What wheels are those? Do they come with the green spokes from the factory or did you customize them? Beautiful bike!


I built them up. Powder coated two spokes on each wheel. Stans Alpha Rims, Chris King hubs, CX Ray spokes.


----------



## Colin+M (Mar 22, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Otje (Nov 14, 2011)

Nice. But put some limegreen in the wheels / remove teh original stickers and order some new ones...


----------

